# Hobble Creek Target Shooting



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31781404&nid=148&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick5

This is a warning to all those who target shoot and don't clean up after themselves...and it is sad news for hobble creek target shooters...Just clean it up...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The sad truth is there are many places that look like this or worse. Lone Rock in Tooele County is another area I'm sure the BLM will close at some point.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Considering pro 2nd Ammendment people are so concerned that they are going so lose their guns, you would think they would be equally concerned that they are going to lose places to use their guns.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I know this sounds stupid, but some people just need to be told that it's not okay to leave their garbage. 

I grew up in a ******* area and we used to always go out and shoot on the dead end roads. We'd shoot up stuff we brought and we'd shoot up the stuff that others left. When we were done and left we never took anything with us, and always just figured we were leaving targets for the next group. 

I wasn't till I went with some responsible people and they broke out the garbage bags after the shoot that I realized the gross error of my ways. I wasn't trying to be a slob, and I wasn't trying to ruin anything for anybody; I just didn't know any better. I actually thought I was helping people by leaving something to shoot. I guess somewhere in my undeveloped teenage mind littering was not a problem.:-? 

I've come a long way since then. We always pick up more than what we bring and my nephews know when we go shooting not to bring things that will be hard to clean up cause it's not worth the effort after the shooting is done. 

Even in my stupid years, we never shot signs. Who doesn't know that's wrong. And I've never understood the bringing upholstered furniture to shoot at. What's the fun in shooting a couch cushion?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You would think that somewhere some politician would get the hint by now there is a huge demand for shooting areas. Lets just get something official set up in UT county similar to Lee Kay. Its too bad the range above Pleasant Grove is off limits. That thing was built by the Army Corp of Engineers and has berms out to 300 yards. It would take a mild amount of work to get it usable again.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Posting a whine on an outdoor forum about trash is lame. Bend over and pick it up for Kriste's sake.

Members of the UWN should get together and pick it all up. I'm in.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Posting a whine on an outdoor forum about trash is lame. Bend over and pick it up for Kriste's sake.
> 
> Members of the UWN should get together and pick it all up. I'm in.


The issue needs a light shown on. Its not a whine, public awareness is good thing.

I like the idea of picking it up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> The issue needs a light shown on. Its not a whine, public awareness is good thing.
> 
> I like the idea of picking it up.


It's a whine. It's always a whine.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If its a mess, lets clean it up. I mean how long can it take? 10 days? 20 days?

Like phorisc said: "Just clean it up"

.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It has been cleaned up. It has had at least two signs put up reminding people to keep it clean or lose it. The signs are gone (shot to hell) and the garbage is back.

Whatcha gonna do?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> It has been cleaned up. It has had at least two signs put up reminding people to keep it clean or lose it. The signs are gone (shot to hell) and the garbage is back.
> 
> Whatcha gonna do?
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


That was easy. Where do we go next?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

phorisc said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31781404&nid=148&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick5
> 
> This is a warning to all those who target shoot and don't clean up after themselves...and it is sad news for hobble creek target shooters...Just clean it up...


My apologies phorisc if I seem a little edgy. Litter has been on my mind lately.

I've found if you clean some place up people will generally keep it clean. If it's trashy, they say 'what the heck' and just litter. An exception would be the shooting public especially at the informal target areas.

OK, I'll stop whining about people whining. -O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that once you clean up a area the next weekend it will be littered with trash again. 

The spot that I go to shoot is very popular with the weekend warriors and I have never seen where they have picked up any of their targets after they are done shooting. I have seen where they have hiked 200 yards up a hill to place a target only to leave it there until someone else finally gets tired of looking at it and goes and gets it. 

I was leaving the area one week day and I was stopped by a BLM range and he told me that he couldn't believe what I had done. He had been watching me sight in my muzzle loader from the time that I put my targets up on a piece of cardboard until the time that I picked it up and put it back into my truck to leave along with all the rest of my trash. He even told me that he couldn't believe that I picked up my dirty cleaning patches and then was flabbergasted when I showed him my bucket with all the spent primers and caps in it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dallan C is the only person who I've told where my super secret shooting spot is. It is still clean, so we know he's not a litter bug---------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Dallan C is the only person who I've told where my super secret shooting spot is. It is still clean, so we know he's not a litter bug---------SS




-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Does Utah county not have its own public range? A lot of the litter prevention starts with teaching children at a young age, my brothers and I learned as early as I can remember to always bring an extra garbage bag when we go camping or anywhere outdoors to police up after others who were not taught such things. To this day we always leave a spot cleaner than we found it. This summer we had a family camping trip up to the Uintas, on the morning we were leaving I grabbed my nieces and nephews to help pick up garbage, when you challenge a bunch of kids as to who can find the most garbage it turns into a sort of competitive game. All I can say is that those kids found everything in that campsite that was not dirt or wood. Two weeks ago one of these nephews turned 3, and after people started leaving his birthday party he said "it's time to pick up garbage", so I know kids remember what we teach them about keeping nature clean.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It may boil down to having to shut down a shooting area until it is cleaned up to get through to people.

A couple years ago the UWC hosted a clean up just South of Pelican Point near Utah Lake and we picked up a bunch of garbage. A few months later you wouldnt have known we did anything  I always kind of hoped the BLM sould shut that area down for a while too.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> My apologies phorisc if I seem a little edgy. Litter has been on my mind lately.
> 
> I've found if you clean some place up people will generally keep it clean. If it's trashy, they say 'what the heck' and just litter. An exception would be the shooting public especially at the informal target areas.
> 
> OK, I'll stop whining about people whining. -O,-


no worries, I understand


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> Does Utah county not have its own public range? A lot of the litter prevention starts with teaching children at a young age, my brothers and I learned as early as I can remember to always bring an extra garbage bag when we go camping or anywhere outdoors to police up after others who were not taught such things. To this day we always leave a spot cleaner than we found it. This summer we had a family camping trip up to the Uintas, on the morning we were leaving I grabbed my nieces and nephews to help pick up garbage, when you challenge a bunch of kids as to who can find the most garbage it turns into a sort of competitive game. All I can say is that those kids found everything in that campsite that was not dirt or wood. Two weeks ago one of these nephews turned 3, and after people started leaving his birthday party he said "it's time to pick up garbage", so I know kids remember what we teach them about keeping nature clean.


completely agree...gotta teach em young so that when they go to shoot they clean up their crap.

Another thing I hate seeing do is people tossing soda cans in the fire pits up american fork canyon at the picnic areas...are people that dumb(maybe they just weren't taught at a young age) they don't realize that it takes a whole heck of a lot more heat to melt aluminum until its gone? Anyhow my brother in law visiting from brazil saw it and grabbed a trash bag and picked them up...I was proud of him to say the least


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to say that earlier this year I bought a couple "gongs" off ebay (AR500 steel), they have been so fun to shoot at we bought a bunch more. Built simple hangers out of 4ft cheap rebar from Homedepot. They are expensive enough you will never leave them... but they totally replace all the other targets we used to take out. Way more fun for my boy to ping a hanging plate at 300 yards than string dots together on paper at 100.

When I need to do fine target work such as testing loads, I use those "vote for XXXyyy" signs that litter neighborhoods around voting season. The morning after voting is over I go snag a dozen or so and use them up over the next two years until the next voting season comes along. They are easy enough to stick in the ground / remove, it makes clean up simple.


-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

DallanC said:


> I would like to say that earlier this year I bought a couple "gongs" off ebay (AR500 steel), they have been so fun to shoot at we bought a bunch more. Built simple hangers out of 4ft cheap rebar from Homedepot. They are expensive enough you will never leave them... but they totally replace all the other targets we used to take out. Way more fun for my boy to ping a hanging plate at 300 yards than string dots together on paper at 100.
> 
> When I need to do fine target work such as testing loads, I use those "vote for XXXyyy" signs that litter neighborhoods around voting season. The morning after voting is over I go snag a dozen or so and use them up over the next two years until the next voting season comes along. They are easy enough to stick in the ground / remove, it makes clean up simple.
> 
> -DallanC


You just gave me an idea!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I would like to say that earlier this year I bought a couple "gongs" off ebay (AR500 steel), they have been so fun to shoot at we bought a bunch more. Built simple hangers out of 4ft cheap rebar from Homedepot. They are expensive enough you will never leave them... but they totally replace all the other targets we used to take out. Way more fun for my boy to ping a hanging plate at 300 yards than string dots together on paper at 100.
> 
> When I need to do fine target work such as testing loads, I use those "vote for XXXyyy" signs that litter neighborhoods around voting season. The morning after voting is over I go snag a dozen or so and use them up over the next two years until the next voting season comes along. They are easy enough to stick in the ground / remove, it makes clean up simple.
> 
> -DallanC


Great alternatives to shooting junk! I've been meaning to get some gongs. Shot a buddy of mine's gongs all day and all we ever had to do was repaint them. If they're really AR500 and cut properly they'll last forever!

Never occurred to me to use those politician signs to hold my paper targets. Now I finally have a reason to look forward to the next elections.


----------

